# Jeep owners?



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm pursing several strategies on acquiring my next vehicle.  Currently we have a large SUV that my wife drives and a 97 Camry which is technically my son's car.  the 3rd car will be primarily mine (i work from home and don't drive much during the week) but depending on what it is i'll likely share it with my son since his car isn't "cool".

Plan A - shopping for a used Subi hatchback or wagon.  decent gas mileage and tough enough to get me skiing in almost all weather conditions

Plan B - lease new car, preferably hatchback, with AWD and good gas mileage (Subi is really the only car that meets this criteria)

Plan C - The most recent (and most exciting to me) plan is to pick up a used Jeep Wrangler.  since i don't drive much the poor gas mileage doesn't kill me. certainly tough enough for winter driving and the soft top makes it FUN!!

so , jeep owners out there - i know there are a few - what do you love/hate about your jeep?  would you buy it again?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

Wranglers are cool...get one

I've never owned one but have always wanted one as a toy. You know, some old CJ7, rip the top off and drop in a built 350....vroom, vroom.


I just took a 2009 in on trade for a subi. Drove it a couple days for the hell of it and loved the thing.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 10, 2011)

I drove a wrangler for 110k miles.   Was not bad to drive but the passengers hated it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm pursing several strategies on acquiring my next vehicle.  Currently we have a large SUV that my wife drives and a 97 Camry which is technically my son's car.  the 3rd car will be primarily mine (i work from home and don't drive much during the week) but depending on what it is i'll likely share it with my son since his car isn't "cool".
> 
> Plan A - shopping for a used Subi hatchback or wagon.  decent gas mileage and tough enough to get me skiing in almost all weather conditions
> 
> ...



I traded my Wrangler in for a 2011 Subi Forester.  Best car decision I ever made.  The Subi kicks ass in the snow and is comfy to ride in.  If you ever get stuck taking a Wrangler to VT it is not comfy and the road noise is obnoxious.  I even got to the point where driving it to Sundown was annoying.  The fun factor on the Jeep wears out quickly in my opinion.

Now... if I had cash to burn I would totally have a Jeep in the drive way for summer cruising.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2011)

2 door or 4 door Wrangler?

I had a 2003 Wrangler for about a year and traded it in for a 2010 two door. I found that for around town it is fun, but once I took a trip with it I hated it, the ride(4 door ride might be better with the longer wheelbase) and seats I found were terrible. Like you said, don't expect good gas mileage from it. I had the hard top which had removable panels which was a good concept, but with that many seams on a roof it is bound for failure. It leaked from day one and they never could find the leak, I'll have to see if I still have a pic of the "fixes" the dealer did, looked like shit(extra foam, caulk, etc). The company that was making them I think has since gone out of business so I can't comment on if the new ones don't leak. I also had a soft top that I never put on, ended up selling it on craigslist last summer.

Only good thing is they do hold their value, when I traded it in last fall I ended up getting more than I paid for it.


----------



## Kerovick (Jun 10, 2011)

LOVE me a Jeep, Currently drive a 2002 wrangler with 113k  Not planning on getting rid of it ever.

Down sides
It is a convertable so there is alot of road noise, I like listen to music so that's no biggy for me.
MPG (you know that already)
you'll start looking at snow mounds/rocks/ditched and gullies as obsticales not obstructions.
2 doors have very little cargo space and a low tow weight rating.


Up sides
It's more that a convertible, THE DOORS COME OFF TOO!!!!!
You'll soon find that it's chew up snow mounds/rocks/ditched and gullies for breakfast.

Would I buy another, absolutly.
Heck I might just keep my 2 door and buy a 4 door for space and towing capacity.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Kerovick said:


> MPG (you know that already)
> you'll start looking at snow mounds/rocks/ditched and gullies as obsticales not obstructions.



Soooo true.  I eyeball stuff now in my Subi that I want to roll over and then I realize that I am not in the Jeep anymore.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 10, 2011)

Would you consider a Jeep Patriot? Good gas mileage and good in the snow. Hauls all your ski gear in the winter and surfing gear in the summer. Sunroof gives me the sun and the wind that I would get from a Wrangler. I would love to have a Wrangler too as a second car but gas mileage tilts the scale towards the Patriot.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Would you consider a Jeep Patriot? Good gas mileage and good in the snow. Hauls all your ski gear in the winter and surfing gear in the summer. Sunroof gives me the sun and the wind that I would get from a Wrangler. I would love to have a Wrangler too as a second car but gas mileage tilts the scale towards the Patriot.



Meh, not cool


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 10, 2011)

^ I know. But, it gets the job done.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Have an 06 wrangler right now its the 4th one Ive owned.  Great for a personal vehicle..Not so great for a family vehicle.. Pop out the back seat and ya have plenty of storage room..Soft top is all ya really need, if ya dont mind a litttle noise....

Steveo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2011)

Never owned one BUT my BIL had a new 96 wrangler w/ fibreglass removable top - sharp, fun on short hops . Bullet proof in terms of going thru chit, both sand and snow. 


BUT on long hauls to ski it was NOT the best riding thing or steering thing i've ever ridden in . 

Sloooow  and  on loong trips with the short wheelbase  your az took a beating on the twisty mtn  roads  He got rid of it in a yr and half


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the feedback everyone. this would be my primary ski car.  SUV would stay with the wife unless it was a family trip (which is rare) so i'd suspect 10 day trips north and 10/15 day trips to Sundown (1 hour drive).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you looking at the 2 door or 4 door model?

You should get the 4 door and let me borrow it for a weekend


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you looking at the 2 door or 4 door model?
> 
> You should get the 4 door and let me borrow it for a weekend



i've only see 2 door for sale in the used market. i drove 4 door on the beach in North Carolina, that was a blast!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

I rode in powhunter's Jeep up to Magic this past winter.  The road noise with the soft top does take a little getting used it.  I also felt a bit cramped in the should room department.  IIRC the roll bar came down right where my shoulder was, being that I have rather wide shoulders meant that I had to ride leaning to the left the whole time.  That obviously wouldn't be a problem for everyone though.  Aside from that it was fine, and I definitely appreciated the ride up in the shitty conditions.

I've considered getting one myself a few times, but it's just not right for me... right now anyway...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're gonna do it get the RUBICON.....drool


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> If you're gonna do it get the RUBICON.....drool



drool, yes.  increased road noise from the knobbier tires, yes.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> drool, yes.  increased road noise from the knobbier tires, yes.



Hell yes...put a set of 38" Super Swampers on that somebitch and let her howl !!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've only see 2 door for sale in the used market. i drove 4 door on the beach in North Carolina, that was a blast!



Before they came out with the 4 door Unlimited, they had just an extended 2 door version, believe it was model years 04-06.   Might be one of those out there for a touch more storage space and a slightly better ride than the standard 2 door.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hell yes...put a set of 38" Super Swampers on that somebitch and let her howl !!!



LOL.  The biggest I had on one of my jeeps was 33s... but they were ATs.  I love the look of some of the MIckey Thompshon tires.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> LOL.  The biggest I had on one of my jeeps was 33s... but they were ATs.  I love the look of some of the MIckey Thompshon tires.



Nice!! When I lived in VT I had a rusty old F250 w/ 38's on it. Wheels and tires were worth more than the truck but it was cool 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Before they came out with the 4 door Unlimited, they had just an extended 2 door version, believe it was model years 04-06.   Might be one of those out there for a touch more storage space and a slightly better ride than the standard 2 door.



Go old school and get a CJ8, otherwise known as the Scrambler


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)

Saw a 100% restored Scrambler the other day at Lowe's.  Thing was cherry.

Wonder why it never took off?  Just seems like a much more practical vehicle.  Kind of like the 4 door is now.  Then again, people don't really buy Jeeps for practicality.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2011)

If I ever get the loot and pick my dream Jeep/beach cruiser it would have to be a fully restored Scrambler.  I love the front end on all of the Jeeps from that era.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 11, 2011)

I've owned 5 jeep cherokees, never had a wrangler. Never broke one, damn things are unstopable. I put on AT tires 2 seasons ago and that really made the difference, got me through the 7 foot dump at Hunter which stranded almost everyone else. Then they went and changed it to the Liberty which is no comparison...you can get one like mine, a 99 for probably 3 grand..and its so simple you can fix most of the small stuff that will go wrong your self...I do like the new 4 door wrangler though..badass in black!!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 11, 2011)

You know...most all the "specs" are done with stock components..ie soft "highway" rubber/tires, stock intake/exhaust/headers..etc.  You get the gearing right with bigger & harder-rubber tires, performance headers...etc, and you'll be amazed with better pavement glide and even just dirt road/trail (even non-mud) performance = fun(in addition to the "go-anywhere euphoria").  Those Jeeps seem to be pretty popular for self-mods/maintenance as well.
$.01


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2011)

when I was in Hawaii on our honeymoon I rented a Wrangler and it was really fun. Of course it was Hawaii


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you looking at the 2 door or 4 door model?
> 
> You should get the 4 door and let me borrow it for a weekend



been paying close attention to all the jeeps i see on the road the last few days. noticing a lot more 4 doors than i would have thought.  told my wife we should start looking for one of those and she said "don't bother, i'm not going anywhere with you in a 2 or 4 door, we'll take my car for family trips"

4 door is pretty sweet looking!!


----------



## jlboyell (Jun 12, 2011)

i have an 04 rubicon.  i always tell people id like it if i didnt have to drive it everyday.  it would be fine for your one hr trips, but if im going much further than that skiing/riding, i try to borrow my dads f150


----------



## Glenn (Jun 12, 2011)

What years are you looking into? My buddy just picked up an 07 4 door Wrangler X. He already bought a set of 17" OEM Jeep wheels (16s on there now) and he's going to do a 2-3" lift and put some bigger tires on. I can ask what he paid; he bought it from a private seller. He told me...I just can't recall offhand. 

It's amazing how may 4 doors you'll see around when you start to pay attention.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> What years are you looking into? My buddy just picked up an 07 4 door Wrangler X. He already bought a set of 17" OEM Jeep wheels (16s on there now) and he's going to do a 2-3" lift and put some bigger tires on. I can ask what he paid; he bought it from a private seller. He told me...I just can't recall offhand.
> 
> It's amazing how may 4 doors you'll see around when you start to pay attention.



the ones that are close to my price range are 03 - 05.   went window shopping today (closed lots) and sat in a nice 08 4 door jeep that was out of my range but not by much.  had  100k miles on it and a cracked windshield :???:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 12, 2011)

My buddy was telling me they old their value really well. It makes sense; no one else makes anything like them. 

I'm trying to think when they switched from the 4.0 inline 6, to the V6 3.8. I want to say 06?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm trying to think when they switched from the 4.0 inline 6, to the V6 3.8. I want to say 06?



07 when they switched the body style.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

What did you buy?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Those 4 door models arent jeeps. They are SUVs.  A jeep has 2 doors...I dont even give the obligatory "jeep wave" when one of those goes by!!

Steveo


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Those 4 door models arent jeeps. They are SUVs.  A jeep has 2 doors...I dont even give the obligatory "jeep wave" when one of those goes by!!
> 
> Steveo




Real Jeeps have .50 calibers mounted on them too


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

Real Jeeps have no doors.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What did you buy?



nothing yet. i made the mistake of sitting in an 08 and now the 03 i was interested in seems like  a POS.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2011)

can you fit skis inside a 2door jeep if you have someone sitting in the passenger front seat?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you can lease a 2011 sport unlimited(4 door) for $349 month for 39 months and $0 down!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> can you fit skis inside a 2door jeep if you have someone sitting in the passenger front seat?



I was just barely able to fit my 176 skis in the back of my wrangler unlimited (extended model).  i remember jeff saying he had to get a little creative with his skis when he had the 2 door.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> can you fit skis inside a 2door jeep if you have someone sitting in the passenger front seat?



On my 2003 I had to put them in the front seat or use a spare tire ski rack. On my 2010 I had to fold the back seat and move the passenger seat forward to fit them(169 ski length).

I still have the spare tire ski rack if you need it, but it does not hold a wide ski(maybe up to 85 waist).. Or you might want to take up snow boarding....


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I see you can lease a 2011 sport unlimited(4 door) for $349 month for 39 months and $0 down!



i saw a lease for $179/month for the base 2 door, that's more in line with my budget


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i saw a lease for $179/month for the base 2 door, that's more in line with my budget



Quit posting your at all those fancy food places on facebook and you'll be able to get the 4 door!:razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> On my 2003 I had to put them in the front seat or use a spare tire ski rack. On my 2010 I had to fold the back seat and move the passenger seat forward to fit them(169 ski length).
> 
> I still have the spare tire ski rack if you need it, but it does not hold a wide ski(maybe up to 85 waist).. Or you might want to take up snow boarding....



i might be interested in the rack, will let you know once/if i buy something.  will need a bike rack too so might go with the trailer hitch option instead since i have a bike rack for that already... oh, that's if i ever ride a bike again.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Quit posting your at all those fancy food places on facebook and you'll be able to get the 4 door!:razz:



i didn't think American Pie Pizza qualified as fine dining


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i might be interested in the rack, will let you know once/if i buy something.  will need a bike rack too so might go with the trailer hitch option instead since i have a bike rack for that already... oh, that's if i ever ride a bike again.



I also have soft top tinted windows and some misc. parts if you get a 2006 and older if it need them.


----------



## darent (Jun 14, 2011)

wranglers are just rolling parts stores !!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I also have soft top tinted windows and some misc. parts if you get a 2006 and older if it need them.



Im interested If you dont plan on using them...Ive got some good stuff to trade

Steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 15, 2011)

Just bought a 2011 Liberty!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Im interested If you dont plan on using them...Ive got some good stuff to trade
> 
> Steveo



They are off a 2006(we'll just have to confirm the back window zipper starts on the right side. I also have the tail gate bar if you need it.

What got to trade?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just bought a 2011 Liberty!



nice, congratz!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

gmcunni, why don't you buy the CRV off the lease? Or did I miss where answered that?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

When I was in High School, I worked with a girl who had the coolest CJ7.  So much fun hitting speed bumps at high speeds in that thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just bought a 2011 Liberty!



nice

did you get it with the huge sunroof?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nice
> 
> did you get it with the huge sunroof?


Nope was told they leak a lot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

I hadn't heard of the leaking issues.  What I have heard is that as nice as they are, it is really difficult to keep the car cool in summer.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 15, 2011)

My son has an 05 Liberty Renegade that we bought him 4 years ago.  Not bad but not great in reliability.  Extended warranty to 100K for powertrain helped. 

Rear brakes go first. 2 pair so far and fronts once
Radiator went and was $600 to replace

Water pump, rear diff., rear wheel bearing under warranty.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

Never owned a jeep but when I was guiding out in Colorado our vehicles were Jeeps.  We had a rubicon, wrangler and one other one I can't remember now.   Once it got nice enough to take doors and roof tops off I really enjoyed taking people out on tours.  They were great off roading vehicles.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> My son has an 05 Liberty Renegade that we bought him 4 years ago.  Not bad but not great in reliability.  Extended warranty to 100K for powertrain helped.
> 
> Rear brakes go first. 2 pair so far and fronts once
> Radiator went and was $600 to replace
> ...



At least he saves on fuel.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> At least he saves on fuel.


 

Not really, goes thru it like he does not buy it.  Oh, I do.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> gmcunni, why don't you buy the CRV off the lease? Or did I miss where answered that?



too much $$ for my current budget and i would rather have something more "Exciting".

there was a lot of talk at the dinner table about buying it but we decided to give it back.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> too much $$ for my current budget and i would rather have something more "Exciting".
> 
> there was a lot of talk at the dinner table about buying it but we decided to give it back.


get something that's fun for you.  after being stuck in boring cars, it's so nice to have something is really fun


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a 91 wrangler Sahara.  It had the 4.0 in it.  First year they put them in  Off road it was nothing special.  I had people in pick-ups that could get through stuff that i could not.  Similar tires.  It did pretty good don't get me wrong.  We went up West mountain and some other harry shit.   Traded it in for a 94 Grand-Cherokee with the V-8  That truck performed better off road, I think it was the longer wheel base.  


If I were to buy a Jeep now I would looks for something out of the mid 70's.  They made horrible cars but they were terrors out in the field.  Im not, I have my old man car and it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 15, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Traded it in for a 94 Grand-Cherokee with the V-8  That truck performed better off road, I think it was the longer wheel base.



The 94 probably had better diffs. My Grand has open diffs and it'll send all the power to whatever wheel looses traction. Limited Slips avoid that.


----------



## jlboyell (Jun 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> The 94 probably had better diffs. My Grand has open diffs and it'll send all the power to whatever wheel looses traction. Limited Slips avoid that.



My rubicon has lockers.  Limited slip is just that, limited.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 15, 2011)

kinda looking between the wrangler 4dr and the toyota fj cruiser.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> too much $$ for my current budget and i would rather have something more "Exciting".
> 
> there was a lot of talk at the dinner table about buying it but we decided to give it back.



So your wife gets the GMC?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> So your wife gets the GMC?



gets? it's been hers since day 1.    i went from driving a cool bmw 330 convertible to driving a 97 toyota camry to having to borrow my son's car for a business trip  FML


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> gets? it's been hers since day 1.    i went from driving a cool bmw 330 convertible to driving a 97 toyota camry to having to borrow my son's car for a business trip  FML


You never came out and said that, I wouldn't have either!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You never came out and said that, I wouldn't have either!



i saw a sweet wrangler for sale on ebay.. thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i saw a sweet wrangler for sale on ebay.. thinking about pulling the trigger



What year, 2 or 4 doors?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2011)

03 - 2 door


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 03 - 2 door


Make sure you look underneath which ever one you buy good to make sure someone didn't do a lot of off roading with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure you look underneath which ever one you buy good to make sure someone didn't do a lot of off roading with it.



that would be my biggest concern with buying a used Wrangler.  How much someone beat on it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 16, 2011)

The latest fad seems to be guys taking the two front doors off of there Cherokees...kinda jealous in my Pathfinder


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

Why, start a new trend, take the doors off the pathfinder :lol:

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 17, 2011)

Gota figure out how they do it first, then see if I can apply similar to the Pathy... and there is the issue w/ the door mounted mirrors...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2011)

fair to assume a hardtop in the winter cuts down significantly on road noise?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> fair to assume a hardtop in the winter cuts down significantly on road noise?



Yes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2011)

Buy one yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Buy one yet?



nope. back burnered for a bit. i'm taveling 2 of the next 4 weeks so the "need" isn't there right now.  still looking, if i find one i love i'll pull the trigger.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

in my driveway


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

anyone recommend a good jeep internet forum?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.wranglerforum.com/


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anyone recommend a good jeep internet forum?



http://www.jeepforum.com

http://www.jeepgarage.org

I post on both sites in the WK2 forums (2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee).


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.wranglerforum.com/





hammer said:


> http://www.jeepforum.com
> 
> http://www.jeepgarage.org
> 
> I post on both sites in the WK2 forums (2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee).



thanks, will check them out


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in my driveway



Gotta loose the wimpy bug deflector ...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta loose the wimpy bug deflector ...



wait, i thought that made it cooler?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in my driveway



Nice!!!!!  :beer:

very jealous here


----------



## powhunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Good  score Gary!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet ride  G   !!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats G....
The Jeep Forum page has a bunch of sites...and the Tire Review page for AT(& MT) tires(sometimes doesn't carry all the sizes like the manufacturers)
http://www.offroaders.com/index.html

$.01


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool! I'm over on jeepsunlimited.com. I'm in the Grand Cherokee forums; so I'm not sure how the Wrangler forums are.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in my driveway



How's Jake liking it since you're away this week? :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How's Jake liking it since you're away this week? :grin:



Jake will be stylin'!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How's Jake liking it since you're away this week? :grin:



Jake got his first lesson in driving a stick on Saturday before i left but i told him not to drive it while i'm away.  One more lesson before i turn him loose.




bvibert said:


> Jake will be stylin'!!



i can't count the number of times he's said " i can drive it when you don't need it right?"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Jake got his first lesson in driving a stick on Saturday before i left but i told him not to drive it while i'm away.  One more lesson before i turn him loose.



Kids these days with their fancy automatics... :roll:



gmcunni said:


> i can't count the number of times he's said " i can drive it when you don't need it right?"



Smart kid! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i can't count the number of times he's said " i can drive it when you don't need it right?"



Looks like you'll be driving the Toyota!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you'll be driving the Toyota!



don't i know it.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in my driveway



Nice Jeep.  I have wanted one forever. Never semed to be the right time. Almost pulled the trigger on a 4 door last year but went the practical route with a 4runner everytime I see one I second guess myself.

Enjoy it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2011)

Check this out: http://www.joshbeckettfoundation.org/


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2011)

Attn JK owners:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/07/14/jeep-announces-new-wrangler-unlimited-pickup-in-kit-form-w-v/


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Go old school and get a CJ8, otherwise known as the Scrambler





deadheadskier said:


> Saw a 100% restored Scrambler the other day at Lowe's.  Thing was cherry.
> 
> Wonder why it never took off?  Just seems like a much more practical vehicle.  Kind of like the 4 door is now.  Then again, people don't really buy Jeeps for practicality.





Grassi21 said:


> If I ever get the loot and pick my dream Jeep/beach cruiser it would have to be a fully restored Scrambler.  I love the front end on all of the Jeeps from that era.



Saw a pretty original looking Scrambler in okay looking shape at the transmission place near my house yesterday.  Almost stopped to take pictures...  It was by no means in great looking shape, but it also didn't look like it had been beat up or modified.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Check this out: http://www.joshbeckettfoundation.org/



would be pretty sweet to win

until I realized I'd probably have to pay about 8 grand in taxes for it anyways :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in my driveway



Nice rig..What year is it??  Mud on black is real nice!!

Steveo


----------



## makimono (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice Jeep, I like the color! 

Got any plans for it?

Just Empty Every Pocket...I've got a couple of trail bangers myself...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nice rig..What year is it??  Mud on black is real nice!!
> 
> Steveo



2005 Sport. 



makimono said:


> Nice Jeep, I like the color!
> 
> Got any plans for it?
> 
> Just Empty Every Pocket...I've got a couple of trail bangers myself...



no specific plans yet.  after having driven it with the top and doors off I may need to replace the stero (or add an amp) as i can't hear a damn thing over the road noise :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 2005 Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> no specific plans yet.  after having driven it with the top and doors off I may need to replace the stero (or add an amp) as i can't hear a damn thing over the road noise :lol:



Does it have a sound bar on the roll bar? Most likely better speakers will do the trick.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does it have a sound bar on the roll bar? Most likely better speakers will do the trick.



it does have the sound bar. apparently there is a subwoofer under the center console too.

the stereo is an aftermarket pioneer. seems pretty nice but the volume just isn't there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it does have the sound bar. apparently there is a subwoofer under the center console too.
> 
> the stereo is an aftermarket pioneer. seems pretty nice but the volume just isn't there.



Check and see whats in there for speakers, probably an amp is the way to go. I had that sub to and iirc I read it is like a non existent after market size so it is tough to get a quality one.

Also wouldn't put too much money into stereo equipment or else it will be an easy target for thieves and you'll end up with cut tops. When I had the soft top on mine I would just leave it unlocked and with the windows down figuring it would save me a cut top.


----------



## makimono (Jul 15, 2011)

Bring it out to Cabella's for NEJeep's Cruise Night on the 29th: http://forum.northeastjeep.org/index.php?topic=26250.msg205415#msg205415

Probably be about 50ish Jeeps there of all builds, and you can score it on the RTI ramp.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does it have a sound bar on the roll bar? Most likely better speakers will do the trick.





o3jeff said:


> Check and see whats in there for speakers, probably an amp is the way to go. I had that sub to and iirc I read it is like a non existent after market size so it is tough to get a quality one.
> 
> Also wouldn't put too much money into stereo equipment or else it will be an easy target for thieves and you'll end up with cut tops. When I had the soft top on mine I would just leave it unlocked and with the windows down figuring it would save me a cut top.



the pioneer in it now has the removable face plate option.  but like you, i've just been leaving the car unlocked.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone know of any novice off road trails in CT  i can get my feet wet on?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know of any novice off road trails in CT  i can get my feet wet on?



I don't think there are many "legal" places left. There are some clubs that do off roading. I think I deleted the links for them, but will check when I'm on my laptop later


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't think there are many "legal" places left. There are some clubs that do off roading. I think I deleted the links for them, but will check when I'm on my laptop later



much like skiing, the best stashes are guarded secrets


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> much like skiing, the best stashes are guarded secrets



I guess you found the CT section on jeepforums.com! lol They'll flame you if you give any stashes there!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I guess you found the CT section on jeepforums.com! lol They'll flame you if you give any stashes there!



LOL, i'd settle for a bumpy dirt road.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

Just take it up Sundown.  I'm sure Chris would be cool with it.  :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 24, 2011)

Theres a few stashes out here in Southington..Let me know when your in the area...BTW.. Does anyone remember the Jeep appreciation days that let Jeep owners ski for free at certain areas? That was the shizzzle!!

Steveo


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2011)

G....think you might wanna check out makimono's mentioned Jeep NE(MA) get together...and any in CT.  The meetings are where the "Only by spoken word" leads for playgrounds are mentioned.   Great to listen for upgrade talk...both pro and "what I should've done first...".

$.01


----------



## Glenn (Jul 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Theres a few stashes out here in Southington..Let me know when your in the area...BTW.. Does anyone remember the Jeep appreciation days that let Jeep owners ski for free at certain areas? That was the shizzzle!!
> 
> Steveo



Those were cool! Bummer they don't do that any more.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Theres a few stashes out here in Southington..Let me know when your in the area...BTW.. Does anyone remember the Jeep appreciation days that let Jeep owners ski for free at certain areas? That was the shizzzle!!
> 
> Steveo



Can you still go to the Cove(along 691) still or is that all developed now? 15 years ago it was pretty good in there.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Can you still go to the Cove(along 691) still or is that all developed now? 15 years ago it was pretty good in there.



Half of it is developed...Still some good stuff though...Id have to show you the entrance  Its kinda like the entrance to the bat cave very incognito...The 691 entrance is blocked off

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Half of it is developed...Still some good stuff though...Id have to show you the entrance  Its kinda like the entrance to the bat cave very incognito...The 691 entrance is blocked off
> 
> Steveo



We used to get in at the factory by The Manor Inn, then again I have nothing to go wheeling with now anyways.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I also have soft top tinted windows and some misc. parts if you get a 2006 and older if it need them.



so what kind of stuff you got?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you go to the meet at Cabellas last night?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so what kind of stuff you got?



-Rear window bar and probably the clips too(brand new)
-Rear and side tinted windows out of a 2006(the only difference is what side the zippers start on, I will check tonight). The windows are scratched up but the zippers are in perfect shape. Black sail cloth material.

I'll see if I have anything else, possibly the hardware to attach the soft top to the roll bar.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you go to the meet at Cabellas last night?



no, saw it posted but passed.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you done anything to it yet? A lift?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw Gary cruising around after Irene on Sunday, looks like he has done a bit of work to it:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw Gary cruising around after Irene on Sunday, looks like he has done a bit of work to it:



Looks good Gary! Brian why did you take your shoes off to take the picture?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm still trying to figure out how to mount the step ladder i need to use to get in the damn thing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks good Gary! Brian why did you take your shoes off to take the picture?



I like the feeling of dirt between my toes.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm still trying to figure out how to mount the step ladder i need to use to get in the damn thing.



Amateur...

Learn how to levitate like the rest of the cool kids.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Amateur...
> 
> Learn how to levitate like the rest of the cool kids.
> 
> -w



Wingardium leviosa!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe these would help?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Doing some work on my wrangler. Putting these tires and wheels on:







Removing carpet, and putting that rubberized spray stuff on the floor......Getting it painted Military olive drab....

Jeff are those soft top windows ya have for sale??

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn dude, you planning going out and doing some mudding??

It's gonna look sweet!


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Just getting it ready to attack the onslaught of the oncomming POW...Will post some before/aft pics

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Doing some work on my wrangler. Putting these tires and wheels on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, make an offer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Doing some work on my wrangler. Putting these tires and wheels on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet those ride nice on the highway.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just getting it ready to attack the onslaught of the oncomming POW...Will post some before/aft pics
> 
> Steveo



You doing a lift on it?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I bet those ride nice on the highway.



He drives a Jeep with soft top, I don't think he's too concerned about a little extra noise and or rough ride.

I wonder how well they'll do in the snow?  I usually look for a tire with more sipes to get better grip on the slippery stuff....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> He drives a Jeep with soft top, I don't think he's too concerned about a little extra noise and or rough ride.
> 
> I wonder how well they'll do in the snow?  I usually look for a tire with more sipes to get better grip on the slippery stuff....



The typical 6-inch play in Jeed steering wheels coupled with those tires will be fun. You could do Shake-Weight style workouts with the wheel, and it'll still go straight. Or weave back and forth, whatever it wants, which it will do, anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> The typical 6-inch play in Jeed steering wheels coupled with those tires will be fun. You could do Shake-Weight style workouts with the wheel, and it'll still go straight. Or weave back and forth, whatever it wants, which it will do, anyway.



Common now, that's not fair!





Jeeps come with 3" of play, the 6" is optional...


----------



## makimono (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> He drives a Jeep with soft top, I don't think he's too concerned about a little extra noise and or rough ride.
> 
> I wonder how well they'll do in the snow?  I usually look for a tire with more sipes to get better grip on the slippery stuff....



The swamper TSL's do awesome in the snow...you can wind them up and rooster tail slush patties all over  not the greatest on ice but not terrible if aired down a little. The radial version is better for ice and has some extra siping that the bias plys don't...but they're no Blizzaks.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, make an offer.




40 bucks


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> 40 bucks



SOLD! I'll dig them out of the basement.

Do you need a tailgate bar or the mounting brackets?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea Ill take the tailgate bar...All this stuff is new right??  Maybe hook up monday....Might be riding with Greg early Monday if you or anyone else is interested......Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea Ill take the tailgate bar...All this stuff is new right??  Maybe hook up monday....Might be riding with Greg early Monday if you or anyone else is interested......Steveo



Windows are used, tailgate bar and brackets are brand new.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Might be riding with Greg early Monday if you or anyone else is interested......Steveo



Mountain bike riding?  I should be down for that...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Mountain bike riding?  I should be down for that...



If not biking maybe we can go do some mudding in steveos and Garys Jeeps!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> If not biking maybe we can go do some mudding in steveos and Garys Jeeps!



:beer: (that's ginger ale)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Maybe hook up monday....Might be riding with Greg early Monday if you or anyone else is interested......Steveo



Let us know the details of this ride. Need to redeem myself after a pretty pathetic mtb ride this morning....


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Let us know the details of this ride. Need to redeem myself after a pretty pathetic mtb ride this morning....



We were pretty sad weren't we.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm definitely down for a Monday morning MTB ride.  I haven't been riding much, my speed and endurance have really suffered.  Need to get more rides in!


----------



## powhunter (Sep 3, 2011)

Thinking of ditching my soundbar...and having the speakers mounted in .50 calber ammo cans then bolt them to the roll bar


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2011)

what are you Jeep JK guys running for rubber??  I have the stock Bridestone Deulers RHS (255/70/18) but not confident in these for the winter...i can get a dedicated 17" rim with Firestone Winterforce for $872 or go with a really good AT?

This isnt the primary ski taxi (suburban with dedicated snows/rims) is, but this will be taken north (NY to VT) from time to time....


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a 09 with the factory Bridgestone tires and had no problems in the snow. Try them first if it isn't your main vehicle.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2011)

they slip in the rain, cant imagine hardpack snow, ice.....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2011)

General Grabbers AT 2...Love the tire


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> General Grabbers AT 2...Love the tire



for winter only or do you use all year?



> The Grabber AT2 is General Tire's On-/Off-Road All-Terrain light truck tire developed for pickup truck and sport utility vehicle drivers looking for exceptional traction over all terrrains. The Grabber AT2 is designed to combine long wear and reliability with year-round competence on- and off-road in dry, wet and wintry conditions.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> they slip in the rain, cant imagine hardpack snow, ice.....



Mine were brand new and I just can't see the value in spending $800(seeing it is 4 wheel drive), if anything I would drive a little slower. I guess it all depends on your driving style and sense of security.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for winter only or do you use all year?


All year


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2011)

i have BFG LongTrail T/A on my wrangler. came on it when i purchased over the summer. in the OCT storm they were "OK" in the snow.   running 225/75/15 which is stock for my 2005.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Mine were brand new and I just can't see the value in spending $800(seeing it is 4 wheel drive), if anything I would drive a little slower. I guess it all depends on your driving style and sense of security.



4WD doesn't help if you have to hit the brakes.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> 4WD doesn't help if you have to hit the brakes.



You are correct.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 7, 2011)

Spending 800 bucks to replace brand new tires is retarded. Snow tires arent THAT amazing. 

Im not arguing that stock rubber is the tits mcgee either, but if you like throwing away money (and most likely financed money at that) then so be it.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2011)

I have Firestone Destination A/T's on my WJ. I run them all year. They've done great in just about everything; dry, rain, VT mud season and snow.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 8, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> General Grabbers AT 2...Love the tire



+1

________________________________________________
The Grabber AT2s:  ~med-flexing 2ply, have been wearing really well for me..50/50
Cost:  pretty good 
Highway:  good mileage(imho)
Snow:  Good
Trail(some mud). Pretty-Good for an A/T.

ProComp's non-Xtreme A/T:  thick 2ply:  *Will give you more performance, especially in winter, than the AT2, but not quite the mileage I think.
Cost:  a little more expensive, good tread wear..
Highway-mileage:  so-so mileage, can probably could get better with AT2 or other mentioned Car-snows.
Snow:  The best I've ridden so far.  (Great tread design and traction for an A/T...rain/snow/NewEngland mud).

Haven't tried 
Goodyear's Dura-Trac (A/T tire)
A copy of Scandinavian Tire(??)
SUV-version of Firestone, Nokian...etc


----------



## powhunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got some new Hankook Dynapro MT03s.  This is the second set I had, First ones lasted about 60k...Rotating them every 3k or so..Excellent traction, and not too much thunder on the highway








Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just got some new Hankook Dynapro MT03s.  This is the second set I had, First ones lasted about 60k...Rotating them every 3k or so..Excellent traction, and not too much thunder on the highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you had a chance to put the windows in?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 10, 2011)

No not yet...Maybe next week..

Steveo


----------



## bigbog (Dec 11, 2011)

gmcunni,
 Am now on my 2nd year, this week, and the Grabber AT2 tread isn't showing much wear at all.  Use them all year(front)...replaced rears with KM2s(May-Aug), now back on....and to be honest...haven't noticed any change in traction/handling.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbog said:


> gmcunni,
> Am now on my 2nd year, this week, and the Grabber AT2 tread isn't showing much wear at all.  Use them all year(front)...replaced rears with KM2s(May-Aug), now back on....and to be honest...haven't noticed any change in traction/handling.



thanks, looks like a good choice when i need replacements.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey apologies for the "newbie-talk"...before I actually saw your pic of your Jeep!..WOW..;-)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 13, 2011)

in the end $$ comes out to be about the same as you can run your tires 2x as long...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Gmcunni, what did you ever do for a ski rack.

I actually miss my 2003 Wrangler, hopefully I don't see a good deal on one....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Gmcunni, what did you ever do for a ski rack.
> 
> I actually miss my 2003 Wrangler, hopefully I don't see a good deal on one....



nope, still searching ebay and craigslist.   with no snow i've been taking the camry anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> nope, still searching ebay and craigslist.   with no snow i've been taking the camry anyway.



What are you looking for, the trailer hitch one that goes in the bike rack?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What are you looking for, the trailer hitch one that goes in the bike rack?



my first preference is a tire mounted rack. but i'm not ruling out a hitch mounted setup.  i don't have a hitch but i'll be getting one sooner or later and if i found a deal on a rack i'd go with sooner.

but alas, i''ve made it this far this season so perhaps i won't need one.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my first preference is a tire mounted rack. but i'm not ruling out a hitch mounted setup.  i don't have a hitch but i'll be getting one sooner or later and if i found a deal on a rack i'd go with sooner.
> 
> but alas, i''ve made it this far this season so perhaps i won't need one.



Have you found a spare tire mounted one that accepts a wider ski? I've been using etrailer for the couple hitches and wire harnesses I bought, very pleased with their service.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

i think you( and others) have said the standard mopar tire mount rack holds mid-fats (mine are 84, i think you had 88) so i'll risk it and go with that.

i've used etrailer several times for hitches and racks, good products and services.  will use them or quadratech (i have a gift card) for the hitch.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i think you( and others) have said the standard mopar tire mount rack holds mid-fats (mine are 84, i think you had 88) so i'll risk it and go with that.
> 
> i've used etrailer several times for hitches and racks, good products and services.  will use them or quadratech (i have a gift card) for the hitch.



If you want mine, make an offer and I'll put an AZ sticker on it for and additional $5!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> If you want mine, make an offer and I'll put an AZ sticker on it for and additional $5!



i thought you sold yours to steveo?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you sold yours to steveo?



No, he has one of those already. He wanted the windows.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, he has one of those already. He wanted the windows.



how much, without the sticker, i have a few of them?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a spare mount bike rack as well...unless you have the hitch rack that swings out of the way, you cant open the trunk door....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I'm looking for a spare mount bike rack as well...unless you have the hitch rack that swings out of the way, you cant open the trunk door....



yes, but there is so little storage behind the rear  seat in my TJ i can't fit anything anyway.  i'm resigned to the jeep being a 2 (maybe 3) person ski vehicle.  gear goes in the back seat.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> how much, without the sticker, i have a few of them?



I think I paid $120 for it 2 years ago. $75 fair?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think I paid $120 for it 2 years ago. $75 fair?



you down in ffld county for work any time soon? if not, we'll figure out where to do the deal.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you down in ffld county for work any time soon? if not, we'll figure out where to do the deal.



I might be down in Seymour later in the week, should know by the end of the day.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I might be down in Seymour later in the week, should know by the end of the day.



cool, i'm in no rush. i won't need it the next 2 weeks.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I had the trailer hitch mount years ago..Now I have the tire mounted ski rack, and tire mounted bike rack..Serves me well...  

steveo


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2012)

I put the Body Armor rack on my Jeep which my Thule bars attache to and i still have full use of my soft top as the thule bars quick disconnect.  i now can haul my surfboards, thule box, ski rack etc up top...getting my bike up there is a bit of a pain...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I put the Body Armor rack on my Jeep which my Thule bars attache to and i still have full use of my soft top as the thule bars quick disconnect.  i now can haul my surfboards, thule box, ski rack etc up top...getting my bike up there is a bit of a pain...



that's a nice setup.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> If you want mine, make an offer and I'll put an AZ sticker on it for and additional $5!



thanks jeff. check will be in the mail tomorrow.

mounted the rack and tested.  my 84mm skis fit fine. Jake's 90s fit with no room to spare. if i get new skis in the 95 range i'll make some minor mods to accommodate them.

i had to remove the cannon sticker because i've never been there but i did add an alpinezone.com one


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thanks jeff. check will be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> mounted the rack and tested.  my 84mm skis fit fine. Jake's 90s fit with no room to spare. if i get new skis in the 95 range i'll make some minor mods to accommodate them.
> 
> i had to remove the cannon sticker because i've never been there but i did add an alpinezone.com one



Wouldn't it have been easier to go to Cannon toady instead of removing it?

FYI, just don't put pad locks on it, I had to cut the one off that locked it to the spare tire from all the road grime. I would only lock the gate one if I was leaving the Jeep somewhere like to eat where I couldn't see it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to go to Cannon toady instead of removing it?


i can't ski cannon, they aren't environmentally friendly.



> FYI, just don't put pad locks on it, I had to cut the one off that locked it to the spare tire from all the road grime. I would only lock the gate one if I was leaving the Jeep somewhere like to eat where I couldn't see it.


good to know, thks.   i just have to remember not to pull into the garage, the skis mount too high to make it through the door.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i can't ski cannon, they aren't environmentally friendly.



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2012)

put in a home made mesh grille tonight -


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thanks jeff. check will be in the mail tomorrow.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> put in a home made mesh grille tonight -



Cheap upgrade but looks great.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 17, 2012)

need some help on a part for my 07 JK....when soft top is on, my passenger side leaks when it rains..the water hits the passenger door handle..so much that i removed all the carpeting and will be doing line-x or similar in the spring...i need the rubber foam/seal kit or a fix thats on the door liner/plastic.  i think i found it, but need to be sure..

http://www.jeep-club.net/graphics/manuals/85/JK_Water_Leaks_All.pdf


----------



## powhunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Ya have soft or hard doors on when this happens?

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2012)

anyone have experience with soft top racks?   just got back from week's vacation to the beach and DIDN'T take the jeep because we need to lug a bunch of stuff. thinking next summer I want the jeep so i'm going to start looking for one of those safari racks that mounts to the body frame and sits "above" the roof. add a hitch mount rack and i think we can carry our week's worth of stuff.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> anyone have experience with soft top racks?   just got back from week's vacation to the beach and DIDN'T take the jeep because we need to lug a bunch of stuff. thinking next summer I want the jeep so i'm going to start looking for one of those safari racks that mounts to the body frame and sits "above" the roof. add a hitch mount rack and i think we can carry our week's worth of stuff.



I never got around to buying a rack when I owned my Jeeps.  But I always like the design of this style rack...

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12041_002_07.htm


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> I never got around to buying a rack when I owned my Jeeps.  But I always like the design of this style rack...
> 
> http://www.quadratec.com/products/12041_002_07.htm



that is the roof rack i'm interested in.  price for a new one kind of sucks so will spend next several months keeping an eye on craigslist.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2012)

Isn't your son going to be an engineering student at Syracuse?  You should suggest it as a class project for him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that is the roof rack i'm interested in.  price for a new one kind of sucks so will spend next several months keeping an eye on craigslist.



Price was the big thing that kept me from purchasing this.    They look pretty bad ass.  You should also get one of those tailgate racks so you can carry an extra tank of gas.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Price was the big thing that kept me from purchasing this.    They look pretty bad ass.  You should also get one of those tailgate racks so you can carry an extra tank of gas.



since the beach we go to is south of here i thought i'd just put it in neutral and coast down there :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Isn't your son going to be an engineering student at Syracuse?  You should suggest it as a class project for him.



COMPUTER engineering but maybe he'll make friends with a mech engineer and hook me up.. doubtful.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> COMPUTER engineering but maybe he'll make friends with a mech engineer and hook me up.. doubtful.



He could design a computer program that the mechanical guys could use to design a new rack for you... :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Just put the roof down and stack everyone/stuff in there and strap it with some bunji cords.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Or just make a rack out of some PT lumber and lag bolts at a fraction of that price.


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2012)

Which Jeep/equivalent is best for 
90% highway/commuting
Rough woods road with a modest amount of clearance
hold 4-passengers/4 full doors.
Decent gas mileage (6 cyl just fine), No towing
Skis inside the vehicle
Highest reliability I can find.
No flatbed trucks need apply

TY.


----------



## hammer (Aug 10, 2012)

billski said:


> Which Jeep/equivalent is best for
> 90% highway/commuting
> Rough woods road with a modest amount of clearance
> hold 4-passengers/4 full doors.
> ...


I was going to say the 2011+ Grand Cherokee V6 (19 MPG mixed, up to 22 MPG highway) but in all honesty the quality/reliability still lags a bit IMO.  I really like ours (we tow a bit so most other SUVs/CUVs would not be suitable) but don't like the idea of having to get a service contract.  I also have to fold down one side of the rear seat to get in longer skis (still fit 4 people but the ones in the back are a bit cozier).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 10, 2012)

MY 07 jk
Race Point


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> MY 07 jk



nice setup. and excellent use of the bike rack to haul the beach chairs!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2012)

gonna need new rubber sooner than i thought. went out in the snow tonight and had no traction at all


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2012)

These are the days I truly miss my Jeep(s)


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> These are the days I truly miss my Jeep(s)



I actually miss my old Jeep and am getting an itch for something different but want to wait until February to see what I get for a new company car. If it's something decent then I'll buy something impractical for a toy!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 31, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> gonna need new rubber sooner than i thought. went out in the snow tonight and had no traction at all



Yep also remember Wranglers are pretty light weight..Took me a while to figure out how to drive in variable snow conditions..... Now I can drift around corners like a PR in a Honda Civic!  You should check out the Hankook Dynapros....

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> thanks jeff. check will be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> mounted the rack and tested.  my 84mm skis fit fine. Jake's 90s fit with no room to spare. if i get new skis in the 95 range i'll make some minor mods to accommodate them.
> 
> i had to remove the cannon sticker because i've never been there but i did add an alpinezone.com one



How's the rack working out?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How's the rack working out?



i used it once last year, it worked great. so far this year i haven't take the jeep.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody have an opinion on the Wrangler Unlimited? Besides being a gas hog and bare bones is there anything to be aware of?
Any specific years to avoid? Known issues?

Toying with the idea of picking one up (2010 or newer) if I can find one for the right price. It would not be the family hauler more of our second car that we would use daily but not for long trips.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

I had an 09 two door. Biggest problem I had was a leaky hard top(removable panels). I'm pretty sure the company that was making them back then went out of business. When looking at them take the tops off and look for excess foam and silicone. That is what Jeep considered the fix. Other than that they are fun, but not the best riding vehicle.


----------



## octopus (Apr 25, 2013)

idk how i missed this thread, but heres my 06 rubicon loaded up for a trip to me and nh a couple summers ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2013)

Sweet ride Octopus!!!

Is that your daily driver or just a toy?


----------



## octopus (Apr 25, 2013)

it did its time as a daily driver,i still had some trail runs. got some plans for it to become more of a toy, 35's, lift etc.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 26, 2013)

only issues i've had is a leaky soft top right over the door handles....i've pulled all my rugs and will bed-liner it soon....its been an awesome truck...average 20mph highway at 70mph


----------



## bigbog (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice vehicle Octopus.   Don't know what that wheelwell will allow you...but Jeeps seem to offer more room than most...off the shelf.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet rigs!


----------



## darent (May 4, 2013)

jeep wrangler, the roaming parts store- why go to autozone for jeep parts, just borrow your neighbors for free!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2013)

nice day today to drive around with the top down. doors off soon.


----------



## bigbog (May 11, 2013)

Getting a few days now with some rain...highly needed, but so far this spring's weather has been unreal for letting the windows down...or breaking tops down...


----------



## buellski (Jun 5, 2013)

Been lurking in this thread for a while now.  Here's my 2011 JKU Sport with (finally) some decent wheels and tires.  It originally had the stock 16" wheels and 225s. I finally saved up enough coin to put these on it and it totally transforms the vehicle 8) These should handle the class VI roads around here better than the stock ones


----------



## HD333 (Jun 6, 2013)

buellski said:


> Been lurking in this thread for a while now.  Here's my 2011 JKU Sport with (finally) some decent wheels and tires.  It originally had the stock 16" wheels and 225s. I finally saved up enough coin to put these on it and it totally transforms the vehicle 8) These should handle the class VI roads around here better than the stock ones
> 
> View attachment 8982


Sweet. Any lift needed for those wheels? 

My search for a JKU is officially under way. Hoping to find one by month end. Having a tough time finding one with the mileage/features I want for the $$$ I want to part with without the dinky 16 inch wheels. May need to bite the bullet  and go with the 16's then find some 17 or 18 inch take offs from a Sport/Sahara. I want to keep it as stock as possible but I do like those black wheels.


----------



## buellski (Jun 6, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Sweet. Any lift needed for those wheels?
> 
> My search for a JKU is officially under way. Hoping to find one by month end. Having a tough time finding one with the mileage/features I want for the $$$ I want to part with without the dinky 16 inch wheels. May need to bite the bullet  and go with the 16's then find some 17 or 18 inch take offs from a Sport/Sahara. I want to keep it as stock as possible but I do like those black wheels.



Nope, no lift needed.  Those are 265/70/17 (~32") and they fit perfectly.  They're not quite as tall as the stock 255/75/17 and just a bit wider.  I can go lock to lock without any issues or rubbing.  I would like to do a suspension lift and move up to 33"s or 35"s, but that'll have to wait while I reload the Jeep fund :-D


----------



## HD333 (Jun 30, 2013)

Joined the Jeep club today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 30, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Joined the Jeep club today.



Looks like a beautiful car, may you have many fun trips to the hills in it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 1, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Joined the Jeep club today.



Welcome!


----------



## buellski (Jul 1, 2013)

HD333 said:


> Joined the Jeep club today.



Nice!  Now go out and get it dirty


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice you guys = nice healthy suspensions, frames...etc.  Remember that suspension lift does nothing to body, at least with an Xterra.  Jeep wheelwells look nice and big...imho.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 9, 2013)

How do you guys with the JKU's store your hardtop? Been googling and I see a lot if homemade lift options. 
I may try to rig something up. 
What do you guys do with the top?


----------



## buellski (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a garage, so I built one of these:



Once the top is off and you pull the jeep out, you can put a couple of 2x4s across the middle braces and lower the top onto them. I got a bikini top for the summer:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2013)

sweet.. i have a garage but not sure i can build a lift due to the garage door setup.

i don't have a hardtop yet but it is on my short "i want" list,  if i can find one for a cheap price on craigslist.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 27, 2013)

buellski said:


> I don't have a garage, so I built one of these:
> 
> View attachment 9139
> 
> ...


Nice. My  buddy and I built a space savet platform that is tucked above my "work bench" to holdt the hardtop.  Since the hardtop will only go on/off once a year I figured a lift was not needed.  I added Velcro to hold my side windows. 
The platform will hold the softtop come winter. It also holds the 3rd row seats from the Tahoe.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 1, 2013)

What do you guys think about using a CJ to plow driveways? Not commercially, just to get out...


----------



## buellski (Sep 2, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> What do you guys think about using a CJ to plow driveways? Not commercially, just to get out...



Should work just fine.  Plowing is rough on a vehicle, though.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> What do you guys think about using a CJ to plow driveways? Not commercially, just to get out...



The gas station that I used to work at had a CJ-5 to plow with.  It worked out okay, but it is pretty light.  The whole thing would bounce up in the air when the driver hit the snow banks.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> The gas station that I used to work at had a CJ-5 to plow with.  It worked out okay, but it is pretty light.  The whole thing would bounce up in the air when the driver hit the snow banks.


 
Lol I don't imagine it's the ideal vehicle to plow with. I'm assuming the ultra short wheelbase is a major disadvantage compounded by the all ready uncomfortable ride...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Lol I don't imagine it's the ideal vehicle to plow with. I'm assuming the ultra short wheelbase is a major disadvantage compounded by the all ready uncomfortable ride...



Agreed, not ideal, but it did work.


----------



## buellski (Sep 5, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Lol I don't imagine it's the ideal vehicle to plow with. I'm assuming the ultra short wheelbase is a major disadvantage compounded by the all ready uncomfortable ride...



I guess it depends on how big your driveway is. Mine is about 150+/- feet, and I plow it with a Honda 4-wheeler, without chains, uphill in both directions  The 4-wheeler and without chains part is true. Biggest problem I have (with plowing) is if the snowbanks get too high, but I don't complain when that happens


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 5, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Lol I don't imagine it's the ideal vehicle to plow with. I'm assuming the ultra short wheelbase is a major disadvantage compounded by the all ready uncomfortable ride...



They are quite popular for tight driveways because of the short wheelbase. Much easier to manuever than a full size truck. But not built as heavy or as powerful.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buellski (May 12, 2014)

Who's ready for some wheelin'?

Got a 2.5" lift installed and pulled the top off for the first time this weekend  Just need the trails to dry some more up here before we can get on them.


----------



## darent (May 12, 2014)

I worked for a guy who tried to plow his driveway with his jeep, snow was real heavy, about 10" deep and he burned his clutch up


----------



## mriceyman (May 13, 2014)

darent said:


> I worked for a guy who tried to plow his driveway with his jeep, snow was real heavy, about 10" deep and he burned his clutch up



Thats hows trannys go on pick ups also.. Plowing too much heavy shit at a time


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> gonna need new rubber sooner than i thought. went out in the snow tonight and had no traction at all




LOL @ me.. 2 years later and still on the same tires... working from home i never drive. probably only put 10K miles on it since posting note above... wife's Acadia and now Subi getting most of the bad weather miles... tho now i have to cough up the $$.. weather coming in soon (hopefully), wife needs to be mobile this weekend and i want to drive north.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2015)

thinking of an upgrade.

 really love my 2005 Jeep TJ but feeling like a move to a newer 4 door makes more sense, including switch to automatic tranny.

the TJ is so much fun to drive but with family and stuff it just isn't useful.  heck can't even carry skis and 3 people (rack is so old that it doesn' t hold new wider skis)

thinking a lot about a new 4 door ....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2015)

I was kind of surprised you went with the two door when you got yours given your family size.  I know the Jeep purests scoff at the four door, but there's something to be said for having more than 2 cubic feet of storage.  

I liked the original 2 door Unlimited a lot.  Think they only made it for a couple of years around 2006.  Not quite as big as the 4 door, but at least it had a bit of storage.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2015)

i am very very fond of this jeep.  i really like the 2 door, other than long highway drives it is a always a fun ride.   that fondness is kind of its undoing .  i like it so much i want to use it all the time and i can't because of family/storage.  i knew that would be the case when i got it and was happy with it being "my" car and we take wife's for family stuff.. but now i want it for family stuff too.

add to it my daughter's love for the car but inability to grasp driving a manual trans and i think a new (at least to me) one is in the future.


i paid 12.5 for it 4 years ago. looking at pricing of used cars i might be able to get most of that back.  sadly the market for newer models is pretty expensive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2015)

Give your daughter time!

We need more MT drivers to preserve manuals from going extinct!!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

FJ is the only way to go!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> FJ is the only way to go!!!!!











I'm really shocked you have not had issues with it yet. My mother's automatic (she is a good driver) is on tranny number 3 at 115k, first went before 50, next in mid 80s. My neighbor is also on another transmission and only at 70k. I think what I don't like it the flat windshield and three wipers lol. 

My stepmother has a newer Jeep (2013?) with the ZF 9 speed transmission. Pretty amazing doing 80mph on the highway and spinning under 2000 RPMs. Great for fuel economy.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> FJ is the only way to go!!!!![/IMG]



go start your own thread, this is a JEEP thing


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> My stepmother has a newer Jeep (2013?) with the ZF 9 speed transmission. Pretty amazing doing 80mph on the highway and spinning under 2000 RPMs. Great for fuel economy.




you usually don't see "jeep" and "good fuel economy" used in the same sentence unless there is a negative word involved.

my wrangler gets on average 15 MPG


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2015)

I LOVE my JKU.  I don't drive much as I work at home  but I have taken it on road trips and it is fine, the longer wheel base makes it a little smoother.  These things do hold their value, looking at book values I could sell mine for just about what I paid for it 3 years ago. 
Gotta love the top off/doors off feeling of a jeep. 
gmcunni your jeep looks to be in great shape, teach the daughter how to drive MT and get yourself a JKU. 
Here is mine all buttoned up, top and doors will be off this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buellski (Aug 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> thinking a lot about a new 4 door ....



I love my 2011. It's great off-road, can carry 4 people and skis without a rack (back seat is a little crowded), and gets better gas mileage than your two door. Mine has a 2.5" lift with 32" tires and still can get 17mpg if I baby it. I do have the MT though. Not sure what you would get with an AT.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm really shocked you have not had issues with it yet. My mother's automatic (she is a good driver) is on tranny number 3 at 115k, first went before 50, next in mid 80s. My neighbor is also on another transmission and only at 70k. I think what I don't like it the flat windshield and three wipers lol.
> 
> My stepmother has a newer Jeep (2013?) with the ZF 9 speed transmission. Pretty amazing doing 80mph on the highway and spinning under 2000 RPMs. Great for fuel economy.


Two FJ and no tranny problems.


----------



## octopus (Aug 28, 2015)

sunk mine recently





but we got it out


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> FJ is the only way to go!!!!!



i work for a fairly large company. i was checking the employee purchase programs too see if i was eligible for any special programs for car buying.  i noticed a separate section on the web page for HQ employees (HQ is in Bay Area, Cali).  there was a special promotion for a local Toyota dealer. i thought of your post so i figured i'd see how great a deal i could get on an FJ.

funny thing - of the 100 or so cars on their web site as "in stock" at their lot - *NOT ONE* FJ cruiser.  Like 90 prius and a few others... guess the cali people really don't like gas guzzlers!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2015)

test drove the JKU, seems nice. a more refined ride than my 2005 TJ.  put my car on craigslist, see if i can sell it and then we'll go for a new one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2015)

HD333 said:


> These things do hold their value, looking at book values I could sell mine for just about what I paid for it 3 years ago.



This always surprises me.  A Wrangler has to be near the top of the list of vehicles that get driven hard / abused.

You would think the opposite would be true regarding resale value.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> This always surprises me.  A Wrangler has to be near the top of the list of vehicles that get driven hard / abused.
> 
> You would think the opposite would be true regarding resale value.



some people just pretty them up for show and don't drive them hard. 
for example - http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5193782893.html


i was checking some sources to figure out what to price my jeep at.  there are several i'd call similar to mine. range is $8 - $15k.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i work for a fairly large company. i was checking the employee purchase programs too see if i was eligible for any special programs for car buying.  i noticed a separate section on the web page for HQ employees (HQ is in Bay Area, Cali).  there was a special promotion for a local Toyota dealer. i thought of your post so i figured i'd see how great a deal i could get on an FJ.
> 
> funny thing - of the 100 or so cars on their web site as "in stock" at their lot - *NOT ONE* FJ cruiser.  Like 90 prius and a few others... guess the cali people really don't like gas guzzlers!!



It was discontinued.  That's why none on the lot.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It was discontinued.  That's why none on the lot.



LOL @ me then


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeep, Toyota, LandRover can all accept mods! ..but those LandRover wheelwells = so small(stylish).  You're never stuck with the cheap stock components forever.   How about a new Jeep or TRD-Pro 4-Runner....rack & box in top, or lightly used Xterra(~08+)<-- have to watch bodyrust.  Hardtops will allow you to gain space inside and protect in a rollover.  Lots of softtop crash victims sustain bad injuries.
Hardtop w/moonroof = nice.


----------



## makimono (Aug 31, 2015)

My MJ is for sale cheap: http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/5172204242.html   :idea:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Close to pulling trigger on a new one.  Might chew up my new ski gear budget for the season    

Anyone with a jku. Can u remove hard top alone?


----------



## buellski (Sep 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Anyone with a jku. Can u remove hard top alone?



Yes. If you search for it, there is actually a video of a guy that climbs up in his JKU, lifts the top up on his back/shoulders, and then walks it off the Jeep. The top weighs about 105 lbs. If you don't want to injure yourself, get another person. My wife and I have taken the top off of ours on a number of occasions when we're out of town. If you have a garage, you can always get or make your own lift. I don't have a garage, so I actually built a lift from some spare lumber I had laying around from some work I did on my deck.






The two boards supporting the top come off when the top is on the Jeep. When I want to take the top off, I back the Jeep under the rack. The rack is on caster wheels so once the Jeep is under the rack, I can fine tune the rack's position. After that, I pull the front panels off and disconnect the rear section from the Jeep (screws, cables, rear window washer tube). Finally, I string the straps under the roof and ratchet the roof up and off the Jeep. It takes me about 10 minutes start to finish to get it off.




I stole this idea from a post I saw on one of the Jeep forums. Putting the top back on takes about the same amount of time. Lift the top off the boards, remove the boards, back the Jeep under the rack, lower the top, and attach everything.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 1, 2015)

We are again Jeep owners. Our 3rd 4wd cherokee. Gave it to kiddo. 1999 Cherokee - mint condition, 119k miles, no rust. We had a 1989 that went forever and got handed down and down. When she said an old cherokee was her dream car (really?!) we started searching. She's loving it. Needed new shocks and wheel hubs - but runs sweet. I was thinking of old Honda or toyota sedan for her - but so happy with the Jeep. Our prior experience is that even if something is wrong with car, will never break down and get you around til problem fixed. Perfect for college kid. And 4wd makes me feel better, she's a new driver this summer.  Husband wants the car for himself haha.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 1, 2015)

I took the back off my JKU by myself this year, it was a nice day and nobody was around. I climbed in the jeep and walked it out over my head, then slowly squared and bent over to place it on the ground. 
It isn't real heavy but it is awkward. I usually get my wife or a buddy to help take it off. 
I have seen lifts that people make with a pulley system to hang it in the garage. My buddy made me a shelf above my workbench in my garage that we throw it up on. 
If you buy new don't pay for the softtop, grab one of Craigslist for a fraction of the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2015)

HD333 said:


> If you buy new don't pay for the softtop, grab one of Craigslist for a fraction of the price.



that's the question. if i order new do i go with a HT and get ST later or start with ST and add a HT later.

my TJ is ST only.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 1, 2015)

It will be MUCH easier and cheaper to pick up a ST after the fact.  My buddy just bought a brand new unused softtop with all the surrounds for 650.  I bought mine a few years ago for 600.  It seems quite a few people just want the T Tops off on the JKU and they sell their ST after the first year. 
When I was buying I was in the same boat and there were not a lot of HTs on the secondary market. 

Good Luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Close to pulling trigger on a new one.  Might chew up my new ski gear budget for the season
> 
> Anyone with a jku. Can u remove hard top alone?



Did you buy it?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Did you buy it?



nope, close but waiting on dealer response to my demand for a better deal.  if they say OK i'll post a pic of my new ride on saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2015)

New JKU. Stuck with soft top. Really like the fold back option.  Will prowl CL for a used hardtop.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 12, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> New JKU. Stuck with soft top. Really like the fold back option.  Will prowl CL for a used hardtop.
> View attachment 17467



Nice, enjoy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Sep 12, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> New JKU. Stuck with soft top. Really like the fold back option.  Will prowl CL for a used hardtop.
> View attachment 17467



Should be fun and will work out well on jeep days


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2015)

picked up a used hard top off Craigslist.    any you hard top owners tried gutter mount thule rails?  planning to mostly keep gear in back of jeep but since i have a ski rack and a thule roof box i was thinking of picking up some rails for occasional trips when i needed to max out my passenger count.


----------



## buellski (Oct 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> any you hard top owners tried gutter mount thule rails?



Yes



gmcunni said:


> since i have a ski rack and a thule roof box i was thinking of picking up some rails for occasional trips when i needed to max out my passenger count.



Ski racks should be fine. I've heard that the gutters aren't really strong enough to support a box and the stress it puts on the top, but I've seen them on the road. If I was to use a box, I'd go with something like this:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2015)

buellski said:


> If I was to use a box, I'd go with something like this:




F'ing Jeeps are money pits!!!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea those spare tire racks destroy your skis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buellski (Oct 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> F'ing Jeeps are money pits!!!



*J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*​ocket


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey , its only. Dirty paper with old guys pics on it :dunce:, enjoy the new rock hopper !


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 9, 2015)

buellski said:


> I don't have a garage, so I actually built a lift from some spare lumber I had laying around from some work I did on my deck.



This is great! The g/f has a Jeep and we're picking up her hardtop this weekend - she can't help me with it so I need to enlist other help. This seems like a great option. How do you store the rack when not in use?


----------



## buellski (Oct 9, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> This is great! The g/f has a Jeep and we're picking up her hardtop this weekend - she can't help me with it so I need to enlist other help. This seems like a great option. How do you store the rack when not in use?



Thanks. I'd like to take credit for the idea, but I just stole it from a post I saw on a Jeep forum. When I'm not using the top, I just leave it on the rack like you see in the picture. It's hard to see in my crappy cell phone pics, but the boards supporting the top and front panels are held in place by dowels. It's more than strong enough to support the weight. If it rains, the top pretty much protects itself and the panels.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2015)

i'll be building one of these in the spring when i switch back to soft top for the warm weather.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2015)

anyone do any beach driving in RI or MA?   a little pre-planning for next summer, looking to do a weekend or two including some 4 wheeling on a beach.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> anyone do any beach driving in RI or MA?   a little pre-planning for next summer, looking to do a weekend or two including some 4 wheeling on a beach.



Just on long island. After we were done the brakes screeched all the way home do to all the sand in them.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just on long island. After we were done the brakes screeched all the way home do to all the sand in them.



where on LI ?  is it open to public?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2015)

Used to take my truck out on Chapin Beach in Dennis, MA, but that was 20 years ago.  Fun


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> where on LI ?  is it open to public?



County Parks like smith's point. They have air stations,water ect. I know you need a pass. I believe its called a green key and from what I remember you don't have to be a resident.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> County Parks like smith's point. They have air stations,water ect. I know you need a pass. I believe its called a green key and from what I remember you don't have to be a resident.



thanks, i'll check it out.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> anyone do any beach driving in RI or MA?   a little pre-planning for next summer, looking to do a weekend or two including some 4 wheeling on a beach.


The FJ goes to Nantucket to go to Great Point and the town beaches along with other areas.


----------



## Tin (Dec 1, 2015)

Won't find anything in RI that is legal.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2015)

Tin said:


> Won't find anything in RI that is legal.



i came across this
http://www.crmc.ri.gov/offroadvehicles.html

but if they enforce the 10 mph speed limits it won't be much fun.  seems a limited number of places allowed for beach driving


----------



## darent (Dec 6, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> F'ing Jeeps are money pits!!!


F"ing Jeeps are rolling parts stores!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2016)

New for 2017. Jeep Wrangler pickup truck.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 12, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> New for 2017. Jeep Wrangler pickup truck. View attachment 18512



Nice! Want one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kind of cool looking, but what would be the point?

Looks like a compromise of passenger room compared to a regular Wrangler.  

I wonder what the towing and payload is on it, so you could actually use it like a truck.  The Wrangler only has a 3500# towing capacity.  

I'm more excited about the return of the Grand Wagoneer.  Some of the prototypes for that have been really cool looking.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of cool looking, but what would be the point?.


Presumably Jeep's superior off-road capabilities.  But you can certainly find other trucks with very good off-road capability.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks cool ,not very practical (but should a Jeep really  be practical?). I'll stick with the JKU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 12, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> anyone do any beach driving in RI or MA?   a little pre-planning for next summer, looking to do a weekend or two including some 4 wheeling on a beach.



We did on Naiset Beach and Race point a few years in the 90s. Amazing fun (sand sofas are the bomb). Not sure what is allowed nowadays - back then there weren't as many restrictions - you could go so far and get away from everybody.  That is the epitome of a beach day.  Drive up to private spot with cooler, BBQ and gear and stay for a day.  Stick a line and you could camp overnight.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm more excited about the return of the Grand Wagoneer.  Some of the prototypes for that have been really cool looking.



i wonder if it will come with a stick. . .


> Jeep Grand Cherokee: CEO Says 707-Horsepower Hellcat Version to Be Released in 2017
> “Not only can I put a Hellcat motor in one of those for you, I’m going to bring that to market before the end of 2017,” Jeep CEO Michael Manley said in response to a journalist's inquiry.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2016)

Is that in reference the Wagoneer or the Grand Cherokee?

Doubt either would come with a stick.  Would be bad ass if they did.  Not that I could afford one until it was many years used.  The price on Jeep products have gone pretty crazy in recent years.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of cool looking, but what would be the point?
> 
> Looks like a compromise of passenger room compared to a regular Wrangler.
> 
> ...



Depends on the wheel base, but it looks to be as useful as one of these :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2016)

Except a Tacoma has a decent tow rating and payload for a midsize truck.  The Wrangler does not have a good tow rating.  That's kind of my point.  Unless they increased those capabilities, the only reason to get the Wrangler pick up would be if off road performance was a top priority.  (and looks too I suppose)  Otherwise, a Tacoma would be the better choice.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Except a Tacoma has a decent tow rating and payload for a midsize truck.  The Wrangler does not have a good tow rating.  That's kind of my point.  Unless they increased those capabilities, the only reason to get the Wrangler pick up would be if off road performance was a top priority.  (and looks too I suppose)  Otherwise, a Tacoma would be the better choice.



Right, if they keeps the current Wrangler specs, then I'd not be interested. I think if Jeep wants to compete in the ballsy small PU market, they better aim at the Tacoma or higher. Jeeps last PU didn't do much, I would hope they don't want a repeat of that, but Jeep is funny these days, they seem to be all over the map with their products, so who knows.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2016)

What was that thing called? Comanche?


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> What was that thing called? Comanche?



Yeah, Comanche.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> What was that thing called? Comanche?



Yup, basically a Cherokee with no back seat and a bed added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2016)

Since this thread came up again....

Me and the Mrs. were down in FLA back in September. Rental car manager let us pick what we wanted in the lot. We took a brand new Cherokee (not Grand). Solid SUV! I would opt for the V6, but it was a nice ride. I'd seriously consider one.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a Grand Cherokee, but I think next time I will get a Cherokee.  It's a great vehicle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2016)

My only complaint on the new Cherokee is the double headlights/front end styling.  Pretty fugly if you ask me.  Loved the look of the original before it was discontinued.

.......and that you could get it with a manual transmission!!! :grin:

I've got a friend who has an 97 2dr with MT and the 4L V6.  200K miles, minimal rust and still used as his daily driver.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 15, 2016)

Loved the old Cherokees. I had a 2000 that got stolen, if it hadn't been stolen I am willing to bet I would still have it, maybe not a daily driver but man I miss that vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 16, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Loved the old Cherokees. I had a 2000 that got stolen, if it hadn't been stolen I am willing to bet I would still have it, maybe not a daily driver but man I miss that vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



we bought a 2000 in June for my daughter. It's the car she dreamed about - so got an awesome 119k Cherokee in mint condition. Has had a few issues we've had to deal with (car sat for 2 years before we bought it) but nothing expensive (shocks, leaky fuel line, brake line) and compared to our Jap cars, so cheap for the local guy to fix. Or husband. We've had 2 before and one thing about them is they never break down. They may have a problem but can always get you home. She absolutely loves it and can pile 8-9 friends In it I've been told lol.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone get the "no Bus" error before on Jeep odometer?  Got it today in girls 1999 Cherokee (not a 2000 as I posted before). All gauges were dead but car started fine, except airbag light was on. Restarted twice and it went away. Seems like it's a connection between dash and computer / bus (?). Repair seems to be simple - clean connection or tighten cable behind dash.  Husband is handy but our time is limited. We're taking car to shop tomorrow for something else - so don't want them to look into this of its hours and hours of labor.  But if it's kinda quick - I'll asks them to look. Otherwise husband may have to give up fun for an afternoon and look at it. Advice?


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 4, 2016)

Paying a shop to chase electrical gremlins gets pricey quick. If husband is handy he should do it.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 5, 2016)

Lamp lights, under the dashbd go...often easy to replace or rewire , but having someone "run the codes" ..and provide a list of them might be a good idea...to get a picture of the situation.  A dealer and some garages will see $$$ once they begin a hunt(ie AdironRider)....$.01.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi

Any Jeep Grand Cherokee owners?
Looking at a new to us 2014 Overland. 
Anything we need to be aware of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 17, 2016)

Quick question, what's the biggest wheel/tire combo you could put on a  Grand Cherokee without cutting or rubbing?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any Jeep Grand Cherokee owners?
> Looking at a new to us 2014 Overland.
> Anything we need to be aware of?


http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...-killed-star-trek-actor/ar-AAhld3K?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## austinjfuller (Dec 26, 2016)

I have an '04 Grand Cherokee with 170K+ miles and still runs great :beer:


----------



## asheehan523 (Dec 29, 2016)

wranglers are durable and fun...grand cherokees offer a level of comfort that is really nice


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

asheehan523 said:


> wranglers are durable and fun...grand cherokees offer a level of comfort that is really nice


The Rubicon is crazy expensive even used.  I swear every other car in Colorado is a Jeep.  Lot of Subarus too! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2016)

asheehan523 said:


> wranglers are durable and fun


and they hold their resale value good too, at least for now.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> The Rubicon is crazy expensive even used.  I swear every other car in Colorado is a Jeep.  Lot of Subarus too!



we have a wrangler and a subaru, we'd fit in well there.


----------

